# Critters



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Killed 2 moccasins in 7 days within 5 feet of my garden. I am not usually a snake killer but I have an 8 year old who enjoys gardening with me plus I don't want to be picking something and get a surprise. Are there any natural deterrents that can help. I am sure I am out of luck but I am curious.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Snakes*

I hope someone has something. I almost stepped on one of these snakes.


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

I have heard that moth balls work


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A good cur dog is the best snake deterrent I have found....one that stays outside most all the time. 

I wouldn't give 2 cents nor trust anyone's life to any of these jack leg snake preventions...but a good dog is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a big problem with mice & rats. Think I got the rats under control. But not all the mice. I'm no tree huger but I leave the snakes be. Poisonous snakes I'm not a fan of. Lark I've heard guineas will control them. I'm getting some .


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

how did you get the rats under control?
I have put out enough bait to kill all the rats in Houston suckers still digging holes and making runs, driving my jack Russell crazy


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Toss a few moth ball in beds against a house in the country and step back with a shotgun....

Snakes will come flying out ......

Moths balls really do work.....so strong snakes can't stand it


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Toss a few moth ball in beds against a house in the country and step back with a shotgun....
> 
> Snakes will come flying out ......
> 
> Moths balls really do work.....so strong snakes can't stand it


 Have you actually ever done this? Aren't you the organic guy who always eschews the use of chemicals? Do you know what is in mothballs? Do you know what it does to children?

Snakes will come flying out...LOL. I suggest you read this reference from a professional: 
http://www.wildlife-removal.com/snakemothballs.html

Mothballs do not work as a snake deterrent. Further, they contain a highly toxic chemical naphthalene which has been linked to several health issues especially in children. 
http://npic.orst.edu/pest/snake.html


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> .... Lark I've heard guineas will control them. I'm getting some .


 Love my Guineas!! ...but not sure they are good for anything but entertainment...they constantly entertain us and keep us laughing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Love my Guineas!! ...but not sure they are good for anything but entertainment...they constantly entertain us and keep us laughing.


Don't they alert you when something is going on outside?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good reminder!!!.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

guineas or yard cats. yard cats are cats you only feed about once every three or four days. just enough to keep them around. If they stay hungry, they hunt.

worked for mice and for snakes.



few years ago, our chickens alerted us to a rattle snake in the yard.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trout250 said:


> how did you get the rats under control?
> I have put out enough bait to kill all the rats in Houston suckers still digging holes and making runs, driving my jack Russell crazy


Rat trap with peanut butter. Bet I caught 20 are better. I have 4 traps & checked them daily. Think there the victor trap. The wood spring loaded trap. I was catching 4 a day. Now none.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You can raise guineas without a porch.Without a porch,they can't **** and will die.Sometimes a tractor will work.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Peckerwood, believe you meant "You can't raise ---". That comment made my day! Thanks!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> You can raise guineas without a porch.Without a porch,they can't **** and will die.Sometimes a tractor will work.


HUH! I have a porch its attached to my house. LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Don't they alert you when something is going on outside?


 Yes, but...they are a little like the boy who cried wolf...always going on about something.

I'm sure you recognize the meaning of different "cackles" that your chickens make...different sounds have different meaning.

With guineas, LOL, I just can't understand their "language". Seems like everything is an issue to them....kind of like some tree hugging environmentalists, but a guinea would never, ever recommend the use of naphthalene, LOL.

Everyone should have a few guineas around the house....if they don't kill them with mothballs.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, but...they are a little like the boy who cried wolf...always going on about something.
> 
> I'm sure you recognize the meaning of different "cackles" that your chickens make...different sounds have different meaning.
> 
> ...


I had a guy come by the farm that is hatching some. I told him I wanted 5. No moth balls here. LOL I've heard there quite entertaining. I'm just gonna raise them till their grown & let them run the farm. They will probably roost with the chickens though.
I guess your quail didn't make it? I still have a bunch running around here.I did let some more out. The quail like living in my cactus & under my dewberry vine.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> You can raise guineas without a porch.Without a porch,they can't **** and will die.Sometimes a tractor will work.


Caption for first photo:

First Guinea on the right: *" Did you read that post on 2cool telling everyone to throw out handfuls of mothballs?"*

Second Guinea on the right: *"Mothballs!!!! Don't those idiots know that naphthalene kills?"
*
Third Guinea from the right: *"Wut???" "Has the EPA cleared them for mass distribution?"*

Fourth Guinea: *"I'm getting the heck out of here...we are surrounded by treehuggers!!"*

Second photo of my pet guineas fleeing Mudskipper's mothballs!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ha! Ha! funny post ML. I'm getting some.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I had a guy come by the farm that is hatching some. I told him I wanted 5. No moth balls here. LOL I've heard there quite entertaining. I'm just gonna raise them till their grown & let them run the farm. They will probably roost with the chickens though.
> I guess your quail didn't make it? I still have a bunch running around here.I did let some more out. The quail like living in my cactus & under my dewberry vine.


 My guineas do roost with the chickens...in fact they are inseparable buddies. The chickens really don't like to range as far as the Guineas but they honor their kinship and try to keep up, LOL. Very entertaining to watch and well worth the price of feed.

It looks like the quail didn't make it. I'm disappointed, but not surprised. I sure wish there was a way to get them re-established here.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> A good cur dog is the best snake deterrent I have found....one that stays outside most all the time.
> 
> I wouldn't give 2 cents nor trust anyone's life to any of these jack leg snake preventions...but a good dog is worth it's weight in gold.


Same here, a good dog.... But not just any dog.

I always kept a pack (2-3) of rat terriers outside. All are killers by genetics. Usually I had at least one that was a terror on snakes.

Then you have the bozo. I actually saw one dog walk right past a small chicken snake without seeing it.

I live 50 steps from a large oxbow lake. Water Moccasins and snakes in general are a way of life. Alligators and Owls keep snakes thinned down.

I always had a big garden and had 2 kids who played outside. I had to teach them the habits of snakes and where they hide, just like my dad taught me. 
I had to teach the same to my wife when we married, she has killed 2 coral snakes and several copperheads with a shovel - and she has a single shot .410 she uses for water moccasins.

Keeping the mice eradicated helps and also those toad frogs.

I never heard of a repellant that worked or I would buy it buy the sack to keep at the back door.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> My guineas do roost with the chickens...in fact they are inseparable buddies. The chickens really don't like to range as far as the Guineas but they honor their kinship and try to keep up, LOL. Very entertaining to watch and well worth the price of feed.
> 
> It looks like the quail didn't make it. I'm disappointed, but not surprised. I sure wish there was a way to get them re-established here.


I know its hard to re-establish quail. But I've had some success. I've had some that have been around for a few years. What helps me is I raise quail & have the source to keep letting them out. I usually let 8 to 10 out at a time. I do this once are twice a year. Over the years the quail are figuring out where to roost at night. They like to roost in cactus plants & under my berry vine. I carry a bowl of scratch with me & I can call them over to me. I give them a few handfuls. Its really neat having them running around. I'm seeing them some great distances from where I've let them out. So, I know there traveling. Plus, my neighbors are seeing them as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry about intruding on your thread OP. ML, I went & took a pic. to show you where my quail live & sure enough they were there. LOL


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Another one this weekend. Camo sucker!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

There's a lot of snakes this year. I've seen 2 copperheads & a few rat snakes & a few sheds.


----------

